# Bodensee - Gardasee, wie am besten per Auto



## racing_basti (13. August 2008)

Hallo Reiseradler,

ja ich weiß, eigentlich gehts hier um Routen mit dem Bike, aber im Moment brauch ich eure Hilfe bei einer "PKW-Transalp" 

Wir wollen am 28.9. in Singen am Bodensee nach der DM-Marathon noch nach Arco an den Gardasee.

Laut Routenplaner stehen bei mir im Moment 3 Routen zu Wahl:
* Bodensee - Liechtenstein - Ofenpass - Vinschgau - Meran - Gardasee
* Bodensee - Autobahn über Landeck nach Innsbruck - Brenner - Gardasee
* Bodensee - durch Schweiz nach Mailand - Gardasee

Wer eine ähnliche Route vom Bodensee schonmal gefahren ist kann mir bitte mal ein paar Infos geben was sich als bester Kompromis aus Fahrzeit und Mautkosten darstellt.

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## dubbel (13. August 2008)

Route via Innsbruck 
400 km â ca. 4 Stunden, 16 Minuten

Route  via Ofenpass, Vereina-Verlade
363 km â ca. 4 Stunden, 56 Minuten (rumgegurke & auf den zug warten)

Route  via Chur / Ofenpass, 
411 km â ca. 5 Stunden, 14 Minuten (noch mehr gurkerei)

Route via Mailand
506 km â ca. 5 Stunden, 22 Minuten (ziemlicher umweg, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (13. August 2008)

die Route übern Ofenpass geht wohl dann ein Stück mitm Autozug? wusste ich noch garnicht - danke


----------



## bully98 (13. August 2008)

Also wir sind früher immer in Landeck abgebogen und dann über den Reschenpass und den Vinschgau gefahren.
Ist ein Gegurke aber einiges näher als der Brenner.
Was das von der Zeit ausmacht kann ich jetzt nicht sagen...


----------



## allert (14. August 2008)

Hallo Racing_Basti,

von Singen würde ich die A98 und B31 neu nehmen und am Nordufer des Bodensee entlang fahren. In Lindau auf die Autobahn Richtung Arlberg/Innsbruck. Kurz nach Landeck Richtung Reschenpass und über diesen und das Vinschgau nach Meran. Dort auf die Autobahn und über Bozen bis zur Ausfahrt Gardasee Nord. Das ist von den Kosten und der Strecke aus meiner Sicht das Optimum.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Jimmy (14. August 2008)

Ich schätze das Gegurke über den Reschenpass mit ca 60-75 Minuten Umweg ein vom Fernpass aus kommend. So war es zumindest bei uns. Also sollte es vom  Bodensee aus eher noch etwas weniger sein.  landschaftlich auf jeden Fall schön zu fahren. Ihr könntet das ganze natürlich auch mit einem zollfreien Einkauf verbinden, liegt wenn eh den Reschen hoch fährt sehr nahe. 
-jimmy


----------

